# commande scp



## hopkins (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
J'utilise la commande scp pour uploader mes fichiers sur un serveur. Comme je sais pas encore monter un tunnel (j'y travaille ), je dois d'abord transférer les fichiers concernés sur une première machine puis sur celle escomptée. Mon problème c'est que le transfert est extrêmement lent !!!  J'ai l'impression qu'avant de débuter l'upload de chaque fichier, mon ordi se livre à une authentification ou autre opération consommatrice de temps... pouvez vous m'éclairer sur ce désagrémment ? 
Merci
Thomas


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2006)

C'est (un peu) normal : à chaque 'scp' il va y avoir établissement d'une connexion SSH. Pour peu que cela prenne du temps (c'est le cas chez moi, il y a une astuce mais je l'ai oubliée), tu dois trouvé ce dernier plutôt long ...
Si tu as de nombreux fichier à envoyer, tu devrais sans doute utiliser sftp (avec Fugu [gratuit] ou Transmit [payant mais excellent]), qui, comme tout client de type FTP, te permet des traitements par lot.


----------



## hopkins (24 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est (un peu) normal : à chaque 'scp' il va y avoir établissement d'une connexion SSH. Pour peu que cela prenne du temps (c'est le cas chez moi, il y a une astuce mais je l'ai oubliée), tu dois trouvé ce dernier plutôt long ...
> Si tu as de nombreux fichier à envoyer, tu devrais sans doute utiliser sftp (avec Fugu [gratuit] ou Transmit [payant mais excellent]), qui, comme tout client de type FTP, te permet des traitements par lot.



Merci. Je pense pas qu'un démon sftp tourne sur les serveurs concernés. A moins que ce soit ultra-standard car pour des raisons de sécurité, les admins ont évincé la plupart des fonctionnalités. Je vais voir ca
EN revanche s'il y a systématiquement une auth par fichier, en les regroupant au sein d'une archive, ca devrait être bcp bcp meilleur


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Février 2006)

hopkins a dit:
			
		

> ... en les regroupant au sein d'une archive, ca devrait être bcp bcp meilleur



C'est ce que j'allais dire, et je confirme !


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2006)

Effectivement, une archive et hop !
Pour revenir à sFTP, il vient automatiquement avec SSH : le daemon SSH permet de faire du FTP dans le tunnel SSH, c'est fourni avec, et nul besoin d'avoir un daemon FTP côté serveur.
Ainsi, sur ton Mac, si tu autorises la connexion à distance (_i.e._ SSH), tu peux _de facto_ faire du sFTP ! Idem si tu installes OpenSSH sur un PC, par exemple en utilisant Cygwin, tu as la même fonctionnalité.

Pour tout dire, mes machines personnelles sont toutes configurées ainsi : que du SSH et j'utilise cela pour transférer mes fichiers _via _sFTP.


----------



## hopkins (24 Février 2006)

mais du coup si j 'archive avec scp j'aurais des performances meilleures ou moins bonnes qu'en passant par l'interface sFTP ?


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2006)

Tout dépend de ta manière de procéder : un gros archive ou plein de fichiers. Dans le premier cas ce sera sensiblement équivalent dans le deuxième sFTP va gagner.


----------



## hopkins (25 Février 2006)

merci


----------

